# Leaving Saturday, but still no route planned!



## 115431 (Aug 11, 2008)

hello, (my first post) and first adventure to France in my new Camper. The problem i have at the moment is we are leaving on the 6:30am ferry to Dunkirk on saturday. We have 2 weeks to kill, i have planned on 2 days to get to the south and 2-3 days back. But!

that is it. Dont know where to stop or what to see. (any recommendations), we should arrive in france after a cuppa about 9ish, i want to travel for about 4-5 hours then settle for the night, But yet again where? second day i want to make the rest of the journey south. 
any ideas please? routes, campsites, aires, etc etc


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a look at Sandj's blog

<HERE>

And see what you think its a thought! 8O

Greenie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

No, Greenie, thats his photo album, unless I'm very much mistaken :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France - South*

Hello Dave,

France - South !

Big country is France and the South could mean anywhere. Indeed the French tend to refer to anywhere south of Lyon as "Le Midi" meaning The South.

Are you looking to head for the Med Coast?
East or West?
Inland?
Lakes?
Quiet or Lively?

If you give me some pointers, I will try to point you in the right direction.

Been to all four quarters of France, only regions I have no knowleage of are Pyrenees and Alsace. So I may be able to help.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Midi*

Here Dave,

Click this line for South of France or Le Midi

Trev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome Dave,
We did the same amonth ago.
No route or timetable planned and ended up at florence.
Just go with the flow.
Stayed on aires and sites. Italian sites were around 38 euros
Dave P


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

bums it is sorry! did wrong one

am sure Sandj will be along shortly anyhow! can't find it now. doh!

Greenie


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

We had a brilliant 16 days last September going to SW france.

Day 1 - Calais - Bourges.
Day 2/3 - Millau & Tarn gorges
Day 4 - 14 many, many places. Puycelsi, St. Cirq la Popie, Albi, Castres, Toulouse, Carcassonne, Trebes, Castelnau-de-Montmiral , Coupiac, Monesties, Cordes-sur-Ciel, Lautrec, Toulouse, La Roque Gageac and a few others.
Day 15 - usual stop in Bruges on way back (worth the extra drive from Calais).


It is an absolutely beautiful part of France. Medieval villages galore, friendly people and great weather. 

Some people disagree but I think it's worth paying the tolls on the roads if you want to get to the SW quickly. The scenery is still fantastic, and it's easily achievable in 2 days.

Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

P.S. stayed on Aires in all but Castres where we stayed for a night on the municpal site. Absolutely no problems.

Griff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tolls*



griffly16 said:


> Hi
> 
> We had a brilliant 16 days last September going to SW france.
> 
> ...


If you use the A75, it is mainly toll FREEE

Trev.


----------



## 115431 (Aug 11, 2008)

Firstly i did not realise how quick you all reply , thanks 
second, i like the sound of going with the flow,
thirdly its the Med i would like to end up for a few days of sunbathing and fishing.

thanks again
Dave


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Trev - that's what I used - some tolls part of the way but mostly no charge. Much better than using N-roads in my opinion.

Griff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Dave,

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply again 

Going with the flow has to be the best way to do it. Out of season is better and fewer in numbers of travelers. Having said that, the French are probably trickling back to work now and campsites, other than the very popular (Point D'Avignon as an example). Should have space.

Eight of us returned from 19 days in Late June/Early July and we had booked our main site @ www.lesnaiades.co.uk but all the others en-route we just turned up, no problems.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## 115431 (Aug 11, 2008)

One more question,
we plan on arriving at dover sometime friday night, our ferry is 6:30 ish
can we park up in the ferry port for the night, should we free camp near by or stay in local services?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Early*



Dave271069 said:


> One more question,
> we plan on arriving at dover sometime friday night, our ferry is 6:30 ish
> can we park up in the ferry port for the night, should we free camp near by or stay in local services?


Hello,

I assume you mean 06:30 or 6:30am. If you ferry is for that time why not try to get on an earlier one and stay on the French side at the Calais Aire de camping car?.

Otherwise the best place is Marine Parade.

Any use?

Trev.


----------



## 115431 (Aug 11, 2008)

Our Ferry is booked for 6.30am with Norfolk line, we are arriving the night before so are you saying we could get an earlier ferry if they let us!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Just back from three weeks in the south. No planning just hit the road. We were initially heading to Brittany but the weather was poor so we did midday crossing, first night got past Reims then looked for a stopover. We ended up at Challon-en-Champagne on the camping municipal. Excellent site won CC Urban site of the year, nothing fancy but very clean and tidy and excellent staff. Then French passion stopovers down to St Tropez. A few nights on the beach at the Pampellone Aire and a short move up the coast to the Cavalier Aire again virtually on the beach for a week or so. A couple of Days in the Ardeche, France Passion in Beaujolais and home via the vets in Callon-en Champagne. Great trip and not a cloud in the sky until we reached Calais and 30+ degrees on the med. 
Have fun 
JP.


----------



## 107349 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think this is my first post on this forum. I've booked only the ferry crossings (Calais and return from Bilboa). I'll keep an eye on the weather forecasts and go with the flow. We had 10days in July in the french Alps and it was (as they say) changeable. The overall plan this Sept was to head for Bairritz spending a couple nights in Aires on the way down then after a few days head for the Picos de Europa and finish off on north coast of Spain but if the weather over here is anything to go by that may well have to change to the Med.


----------



## 115431 (Aug 11, 2008)

One day to go! yipee!

i have just been told by the mrs that she would like to stay for at least a few days on a beach, aire/campsite but something towards the quieter end in the south of france (is there such thing available?) any suggestons on a peacefull site where she can lounge about whilst i can fish?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quiter in the South of France in August is relative.

12000 in one site is more quiet that 15000 in another. 

But really I think if you're looking for a quiet site, near the beach, on the Med, may be asking a little too much.

However, to prove my ignorance someone will post a perfect site, which exactly meets your needs.


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello Dave,

If you are travelling south on the A5 Autoroute, at junction 24 (Chaumont) leave and turn south (in the opposite direction to Chaumont) towards Arc-en-Barroise. There is an excellent little site on the western edge of this very pretty village, on the riverside. There is also a FREE aire opposite the site.
it is only a few hundred yards into the village along the river, and there are a couple of good restaurants there.
Have a great time.


----------

